# Training Camp central



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/2008_trainingcamp_central.html

some vids up

Oden didn't practice wednesday morning
http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/10/oden_held_out_of_wednesday_pra.html


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

They need to let go of the leash and play the kid. 


Nice to see Bayless blow by everyone. IMO he will be our best player in 2 years followed closely by Aldridge


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

hmmm, on the olive message board (don't ask why i was there) a guy said he heard on the radio Blake has a hamstring injury.

ok, i just heard it also on a 95.5 game report. Blake left practice with an injured hamstring.

So we got Blake, Greg and Channing out from our 10 man rotation. Only 70% of our 10 man rotation is healthy!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> hmmm, on the olive message board (don't ask why i was there) a guy said he heard on the radio Blake has a hamstring injury.




I know I'm in the minority here, but I couldn't care less if Blake ever plays another game in Trailblazer uniform. Give the ball to Bayless. He will be the starter soon enough as it is


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Great. More time to develop Bayless.

Is it just me, or does Bayless look almost as tall as Rudy even though they're supposed to be 3 inches apart?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol @ the guy who fell into the bench.... :laugh:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Every team has injuries. Let's just get all of ours out of the way ahead of time, before the season begins.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol @ the guy who fell into the bench.... :laugh:


yeah those crazy spanish can't stand up straight


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

for whatever a few plays are worth bayless and aldridge both looked pretty impressive there. right at the end bayless outjumped several bigs for a rebound.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

The link to the Blazers training camp central isn't working...


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Driew said:


> The link to the Blazers training camp central isn't working...


yeah it is......its a link don't copy and paste it. Click it


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

We might see Bayless starting at PG for us in the preseason.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Are casey and the team-shot vids subject to the same viewing limitations as those of the other press?


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anybody know yet what pre-season game next week Oden will play in? The Tuesday game against the Clips or the Wednesday game?


----------



## Rodolfo (Jun 20, 2008)

He should play in all the pre-season games...also this Friday is a free scrimmage/meet the players at the Rose Garden...free tickets at Wells Fargo. Doors open at 5pm.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

I just head on 95.5 that Oden was in tonight's practice so it looks like he is good to go, barring any other injuries.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Rodolfo said:


> He should play in all the pre-season games...also this Friday is a free scrimmage/meet the players at the Rose Garden...free tickets at Wells Fargo. Doors open at 5pm.


Not true. Nate said he won't play back to back games. There is only one set Oct 7/8. The game on the 8th is being televised, so lets hope that's the game he plays in. I doubt it though. He won't sit on the 7th for no reason.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Not true. Nate said he won't play back to back games. There is only one set Oct 7/8. The game on the 8th is being televised, so lets hope that's the game he plays in. I doubt it though. He won't sit on the 7th for no reason.


well there is a reason now.......with the ankle


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> They need to let go of the leash and play the kid.
> 
> 
> Nice to see Bayless blow by everyone. IMO he will be our best player in 2 years followed closely by Aldridge


IMO he's trade bait and nothing more.

In no way does he fit this team at all.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes we know, trade all the players that are better than Sergio so we can get him some playing time.


----------

